# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  atmega16

## semis

sveicinaati!!! 
es welos uztaisiit programmatoru prieks atmega16!!!!
vai latvija var nopirkt jau gatavus programmatorus vai tomer izdevigaak pasam uztaisit (varbut zinat kur atrast gatavu layout kuru uzreiz var kodinaat plates). paldies jau ieprieks!

----------


## Slowmo

No lētākajiem ir kaut kas šāds: http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/73-680-04/atme ... grammators

----------


## Colibris

Es saaku ar sho --> http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=40799

----------


## semis

man vajadzetu uz usb portu,visu programmatoru iesprauzu mikreni un piesledzu pie usb , laikam kaut kas tads ka 1. varianta, bet varbut ir kaut kas letaks???  ::

----------


## Delfins

> No lētākajiem ir kaut kas šāds: http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/73-680-04/atme ... grammators


 vot šito es nesaprotu.. eBay tāds ap 10Ls...

----------


## Slowmo

Konkrēti tāds ir ap 30usd
Bet ir arī šāds: http://cgi.ebay.com/ATMEL-AVR-ATMega-AT ... 57862950QQ
Vienīgi no Taivānas sūtīšana

----------


## Delfins

nu un ka Taivāna/Ķīna !?
Esmu to darījis un strādā ideāli.

Var padomāt, ka Elfa/Argus nav tas pats.. nu praktiski tas pats

----------


## Colibris

Taisi sho. Parbaudiits. --> http://prottoss.com/projects/AVR910.usb ... rammer.htm
Tikai vajadzees sarunaat ar kaadu, kam ir programmators, lai ieprogrammee.

----------


## wapmen

Ja nav rokas iisas vari meginaat ar sito http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=48078  ::  pluss vel  kontrolieris jau ieprogrammets!

----------


## jeecha

Savukaart iemesls kaadeelj Elfaa taads maksaa 45Ls bet eBay preciizi taads pats ap 30$ - jebkursh kjiinieshu vai taivaanas mazumtirgotaajs ir nesaliidzinaami mazaak rijiigaaks un ar zemaakaam izmaksaam nekaa distibutoru bariibas kjeede caur kuru prece nonaak liidz Elfai no taas pashas ruupniicas taivaanaa vai kjiinaa. Plus veel eiropas nodoklji protams, kurus peerkot shaadu shtruntu eBajaa daudzos gadiijumos sanaaks nesamaksaat.

----------


## Delfins

nu tur pat 30$ nesanāk... max 16$... un nekādi nodokļi.
Man liekas, ka pat le'tāk būtu te visu lodēt, nekā kaut ko pasūtīt un tirgot pa 45Ls... nu padomājiet paši - plate maksimums 3Ls... atmega8 3Ls un pārs ledi/pretestības + konektori jau 1Ls... 6Ls bez darba.

Un nevajag teikt, kā jāatbalsta vietējo - tas vietējais nemaz nav ražotās bet kā jau minēja - barības posms.... tādus toč nevajag uzturēt, jo uzcenojums konkrēti šai te lietai ir akurāt 400%....

----------


## kabis

Man ir USBASP -  http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/
Protams paštaisīts, strādā uz USB porta, lēts, nekādu problēmu vēl nav bijis. Tepat forumā par usbasp programmatoru vēl šo to vari atrast.

----------

